# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Hệ điều hành Mã nguồn mở

## mallboro

Hi tất cả mọi người . Mình là thành viên new nên chưa có kinh nghiệm nhiều về IT (mặc dù mình cũng là dân IT) .
Chả là sắp tới mình sẽ học chuyên ngành "Mạng máy tính" .Và học kì này mình học về "HDH mã nguồn mở". Anh em nào có giáo trình vui lòng post dùm nhá. Thanh you nhìu :angel_not:

----------


## tungloiloi1

có một hệ điều hành khá hay. Thử vào đây down nè. miễn phí đó http://www.ubuntu.com/

----------


## linktac

*mã nguồn mở*

Bạn có thể vào địa chỉ sau tải tài liệu về tham khảo nhé

link

----------


## vanthi1991

bạn có thể vào trang www.nguonmo.co.cc trang này giúp ích cho bạn rất nhiều trong quá trình bạn học HDH mã nguồn mở

----------

